# New Here



## Yoki1 (Apr 3, 2019)

I’m married I have 4 children .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, So what's up?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How can we help?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome - post away and lots of folks can help (or you can help them!).


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yoki1 said:


> I’m married I have 4 children .


don't worry we don't hold that against you. ;-)


----------

